# Crucial m4 Firmware update 040H



## Netboy (4. Dezember 2012)

Release Date: 12/04/2012

Firmware for the Crucial m4 2.5” SSD is being updated from version 010G to 040H.
*Crucial m4 Firmware update 040H
*

Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates

Version 040H enthält die folgenden Änderungen: 
Verbesserte Robustheit im Falle eines unerwarteten Stromausfall. Deutlich geringere Häufigkeit von langem reboot nach einem unerwarteten Stromausfall. Korrigiert kleine Status-Reporting-Fehler bei SMART Festplatten-Selbsttest Ausführung (nicht beeinträchtigt SMART-Attribut-Daten).Optimiert den Firmware-Update-Befehl für gleichmäßigeren Betrieb in Windows 8. Verbesserte Wear-Leveling-Algorithmen, um den Datendurchsatz zu verbessern, wenn Vorder-Wear-Leveling erforderlich ist. Weitere Details finden sich in der Firmware Anleitung.



The m4 is updatable to this new firmware starting from any previous version in a single step.

Do NOT use any other m4 firmware update for your 2.5” SSD such as the 040H firmware for the mSATA form factor.

Version 040H includes the following changes: 
Improved robustness in the event of an unexpected power loss. Significantly reduces the incidence of long reboot times after an unexpected power loss.
Corrected minor status reporting error during SMART Drive Self Test execution (does not affect SMART attribute data).
Streamlined firmware update command for smoother operation in Windows 8.
Improved wear leveling algorithms to improve data throughput when foreground wear leveling is required.

Additional details can be found in the firmware guide


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. Dezember 2012)

Danke, und hier noch der wichtigste Satz, den du wohl vergessen hast:

SSD Firmware-Updates bitte nur durchführen, wenn tatsächlich Probleme vorliegen !


----------



## flasha (5. Dezember 2012)

Behebt dieses Update auch die Probleme mit UEFI Boards, speziell beim Booten?!


----------



## hbf878 (5. Dezember 2012)

Netboy schrieb:


> Deutliche geringere Häufigkeit von langem reboot mal nach einem unerwarteten Stromausfall.


google translate? 




Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> SSD Firmware-Updates bitte nur durchführen, wenn tatsächlich Probleme vorliegen !


!

hbf


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. Dezember 2012)

@flasha: Nicht wirklich, allerdings soll ein Nichtupdate jetzt keinen Schaden anrichten.

_UEFI-based Systems: During validation of this firmware update we noticed instances where our update tools do not recognize the SSD with some systems using UEFI. The target device is not recognized as an updateable device during the reboot process. If this happens, the firmware update will not occur, and you’ll retain the firmware version you started with. Windows will then restart normally. If this sequence occurs, you cannot upgrade to this firmware version at this time, but you’ve done no harm to your system (or your data)._


----------



## Westcoast (5. Dezember 2012)

ja stimmt durch firmwareupdate kann man eine SSD beschädigen. also nur bei problemen durchführen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. Dezember 2012)

ja es liegen ja probleme vor und zwar das ich keine 800 Pts.. bekomme mit meiner M4


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Dezember 2012)

Netboy schrieb:


> Version 040H includes the following changes:
> Improved robustness in the event of an unexpected power loss. Significantly reduces the incidence of long reboot times after an unexpected power loss.
> 
> Additional details can be found in the firmware guide



Gott sei Dank! Bei jedem unerwarteten Ausschalten (zu viel OC, o.ä.) hat das Board ewig gebraucht die SSD zu finden. Hoffe, die Firmware bringt Abhilfe


----------



## Rixx (5. Dezember 2012)

Bin ein gebranntes Kind. Werde nicht wieder einer der ersten sein der die neue Firmware aufspielt.


----------



## Speed4Fun (6. Dezember 2012)

Seit gestern habe ich die Firmware 040H auf meinen beiden M4 installiert.

Wer wie ich die Firmware lieber manuell über ein Boot-Medium installiert statt über den Windows Firmware-Updater, muss allerdings eventuell UEFI-Boot für den Flashvorgang im BIOS temporär ausstellen.

Bis jetzt läuft alles perfekt, Windows 8 hat die Laufwerke auch ohne Neustart angenommen.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der 010G-Bug (sporadisches Nichterkennen des Laufwerkes / Panicmode) dauerhaft behoben ist.


----------



## Castor_23 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hm...da bin ich froh, dass bei mir kurioserweise keinerlei Probleme auftreten mit FW-Updates und ich auch sonst keine Probleme habe (UEFI, Suche nach Stromausfall). Auch dieses FW-Update flutschte wie gewohnt durch.

Rein interessehalber: Von was könnten diese Fehler/Probleme denn abhängen?


----------



## CSOger (6. Dezember 2012)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Danke, und hier noch der wichtigste Satz, den du wohl vergessen hast:
> 
> SSD Firmware-Updates bitte nur durchführen, wenn tatsächlich Probleme vorliegen !



Auch wenn ein Update für ne SSD Verbesserungen bringt,soll ich es nicht benutzen,weil die alte Firmware keine Probleme macht?
Halte ich für Blödsinn.


----------



## Speed4Fun (6. Dezember 2012)

Das neue Update 040H sollte wohl auf jeden Fall eingespielt werden, wenn man aktuell die 010G einsetzt oder Windows 8 installieren möchte oder bereits installiert hat.

Auch wenn man bisher keine Fehler hatte.

Alternativ kann man vor dem Update noch die Erfahrungsberichte der nächsten Wochen abwarten.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (6. Dezember 2012)

@CSO:
Wenn ich mit einer bestimmten FW Revision keine Probleme habe, muß ich dann unbedingt auf eine Neuere umsteigen, nur weil die neu ist? Crucial/Micron hat sich doch schon in der Vergangenheit bei der Firmware der M4 nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Boshaft formuliert: wer von 09 ohne Not auf 0F/10G umstieg kriegt jetzt mit 40H die Leistung, die er mit 09 hatte zurück, Fortschritt halt. Wie ein Ringelspiel, man braust dahin und kommt nicht vom Fleck.


----------



## CSOger (6. Dezember 2012)

Es geht nicht um neu,sondern um Verbesserungen.
Glaube nicht das Crucial an ihrer Firmware bastelt weil sie dan ganzen Tag langeweile haben.
Und wenn ne Firmware nicht ganz sauber läuft...sowas passiert halt mal.
Bei nem Bios fürs Brett doch das gleiche.
Wenn es Verbesserungen gibt,kommts aufs Board,...nicht weil es "neu" ist.
Unbedingt muss man natürlich überhaupt nix machen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (6. Dezember 2012)

So ist es.


----------



## Nyuki (6. Dezember 2012)

Einmal als ich sie frisch gekauft habe

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ten-thread-1-1216-punkte-125.html#post4136519

und nun mit dem neuen Update. 64gb M4 xD


----------



## blackout24 (7. Dezember 2012)

Schöner Auslesefehler bei den 4K-64Thrd.


----------



## Nyuki (7. Dezember 2012)

wie kommts? Weil, 2 x hintereinander gemacht und Auslesefehler xD?


----------



## Lt.Ford (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, wie deine Ergebnisse zustande kommen.
Also entweder deine Werte stimmen nicht oder bei meiner SSD ist irgendwas falsch o.O
Es ist auch die 64GB Variante.


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> wie kommts? Weil, 2 x hintereinander gemacht und Auslesefehler xD?


 
Das passiert manchmal beim AS SSD Benchmark, die Ursache ist unbekannt.

Der 4K-64Thrd Wert kann aber nicht höher sein als der sequentielle Wert.


----------



## boltar174 (7. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch mal die neue aufgespielt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch, hat problemlos funktioniert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (links vor Secure Erase, rechts danach)


----------



## Edgecution (16. Dezember 2012)

will bei mir auch aufspielen, da ich die 010G habe aber ich bekomme diese Version irgendwie nicht installiert. 

Per Windows geht nicht, da sagt er, es ist keine SSD die geupdatet werden kann. Und beim manuellen habe ich es mit 2 USB Sticks versucht, da kann er keine iso Datei finden. -.-


----------



## Edgecution (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, also bei mir hat es jetzt auch geklappt über die exe datei.

Leider hat sich nicht wirklich was verbessert. ^^ Vielleicht downgrade ich noch, mal sehen. 

(links davor 010G) - (rechts danach 040H)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Wie alt ist denn der linke Screenshot?


----------



## biohaufen (23. Dezember 2012)

@ Softy:

Laut Dateinamen --> as-ssd-bench ATA M4-CT128M4SS *05.10.2012* 22-32-03.png und 
as-ssd-bench ATA M4-CT128M4SS *23.12.2012* 15-08-59.png

BTT:

Läuft super die Firmware  Ich sollte auch mal einen Secure-Erase machen, aber erst mit Haswell, lohnt sich @ SATA II glaube ich eh nicht so und selbst wenn, wenn der Haswell kommt installiere ich sowieso neu ​


----------



## eliaas (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab ne Crucial M4 und seit 3 Tagen hab ich genau alle 60min nen PC Absturz. Hab nun alles mögliche probiert und bin dann auf den neuen Treiber hier gestossen.

Ich kann zwar englisch, aber hab doch ein wenig bammel was verkehrt zu machen.

Kann ich das Update einfach so aufspielen oder muss ich wirklich die Platte komplett kopieren? Ist meine Windows Platte und bin da ned so begeistert. Kann mir wer
da nen bissel hilfestellung geben?


Gruss


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst das Update einfach so drauf machen. Eine Datensicherung ist vorher aber immer empfehlenswert, gerade wenn der Rechner nicht rund läuft.


----------



## eliaas (29. Dezember 2012)

Unglaublich, das scheint es gewesen zu sein. Mein PC läuft nun 1h und 16min ohne Absturz. Ich hab ned dran geglaubt das es so einfach gewesen sein könnte das Problem zu beheben.


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

Freut mich, dass das Problem jetzt nicht mehr auftritt


----------



## Dancop (21. Januar 2013)

Bei mir geht es nicht!
Ich kann es nicht flashen!
Er erkennt mein Laufwerk nicht!


----------



## sebbelzsch (22. Januar 2013)

Dancop schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es nicht!
> Ich kann es nicht flashen!
> Er erkennt mein Laufwerk nicht!



Bei mir wollte das Programm(direkt unter Windows) auch keine SSD finden. Da half nur der Umweg über ein bootfähiges Medium(USB-Stick), dies hat wunderbar geklappt.


----------

